# invite etiquette??



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Would it be rude to put *'ages 12-15 ONLY' *on the invitation??

I want to invite 'johnny' but not his 5 yr old brother. How to I say
that without sounding rude??


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Invite them anyway. Would you want to be left out? Nobody wants hurt feelings


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I've tried that in the past. They got dropped off and I ended up babysitting the lil ones all night. I dont want to risk them running off and into the pond or something. Plus Im planning a bon fire, not a place for unattended lil ones. I dont want anyone to have hurt feelings but I dont want anyone to get hurt either. In the same token i dont want older kids, no 16 yr olds driving off with someone they arent supossed to, or 18 yr olds smoking/dipping etc. I dunno maybe the barn party is a bad idea


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like you have your hands full. Get some of the parents to help you out?


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Im probably OVER thinking it, I have a tendency to do that LOL


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Well one things for sure if you think its a bad idea it most likely is. Sooooo if you think it is then i wouldnt do it. BTW Theres parent supervision at this party right? Not a my parents left town kind of thing is it?


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh heck no, there will be supervision, probably too much in the teens opinion lol 
I have 5 parent volunteers and 15 teens on the invite list so far. Im not planning
for it to be a huge party.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like you have everything under control. For the brother invite though just cook up some wild lie and ask his parents if they can keep him busy. You dont wanna say something like your too young or something. I remember when i was a kid and id hear that.....Well i wasnt happy LOL


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I think that if you address the invitation to just a specific person, and make sure it says "Teen" Halloween Party, most parents are smart enough to figure it out. You will get those few that will call and say can little Tommy come too, but I think a simple explanation will make them understand.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

OR invite the parents also and he would have supervision also and nobody gets left out and you have two more parents to help watch things


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally agree ToeTag. Im the youngest of 6 kids, I heard _"you're too young"_ plenty and was none too happy about it lol 

Dark Star I think you're right about addressing it to one person and including the word TEEN. Should the parets ask it would be easy enough to explain that I wouldnt want younger kids to get in the fire or the pond and I'll be busy with so many kids etc.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I think DS idea is perfect and if you dont mind the lil ones as long as their parents watch them then invite them too as Toe Tag suggests. However I think DS is right if it says Teen Party most people will be smart enough to figure it out. *


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I also recommend addressing is to a specific person.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Concur...address it to a specifc person and DO NOT invite their parents..sounds like you have enough on your plate without worrying about entertaining parents too.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree, thats what I plan to do. I just wanna have a fun party for my 12 & 15 yr old kids and their friends.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree with DS, address it to the specific person, and include the words Teen Party in the invite. Younger siblings don't have to go everywhere their older brothers/sisters go. Sounds like it'll be fun, can't wait to see pictures...ahem...hint,hint


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*I agree...*

It's not always a "two for one" package deal. It's a teen party. Call it a teen party. Not only that, it's your party. If you don't want to have to babysit, then that is your preference. 

IMHO


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

NewbieHaunter said:


> In the same token i dont want older kids, no 16 yr olds driving off with someone they arent supossed to, or 18 yr olds smoking/dipping etc.


As long as their cars are insured, they bring ashtrays and mountain Dew cans I don't see what the problem is.  Good luck with any party that involves 15 kids!!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree, there is no reason to have anyone at the party that you don't want there. You shouldn't have to worry about a 5 year old when you are entertaining the teens. The best way about it, is only put the older kids name on the invite and put in bold letters teen party only. Like others have suggested.

For example at my wedding we didn't want kids there due to wanting the guest list smaller and I was at a few weddings where the children ruined the wedding. So on my invites I put the names of the guests, and also the words adult reception only. I didn't have any children crash the party nor any complaints.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

I would put tweens only!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree, write TEEN party on the invite, then if they ask you can explain there's going to be a fire and a pond and the parents will already have their hands full watching 3 teens per adult.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

You should most certainly address the invitation to the individual.

You may add "Plus guest" if you wish your invitee to bring a companion of their choosing, but it is totally unacceptable to dictate who they may or may not bring. 

As much as it would not be acceptable to put "Don't bring Johnny" on the invitation, It would be equally bad etiquette for your guest to arrive with somebody who had not been invited.

Hope this helps.


----------

